# H: Tyrannids and O&G's, kayvaan Shrike



## Captain_Obvious (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have small force of tyrannids, O&G's and Kayvaan Shrike as the title says and here it is broken down:

Nid's:

Winged Hive Tyrant w/ Heavy Venom Cannon (wings aren't glued/pinned yet so it is easier to paint (this is from the new kit)

Swarmlord (from the new kit)

6 Warriors (2 w/ deathspitters/sycthing talons, 4 with rending claws/sycthing talons)
15 hormagaunts (the stabby stabby ones ) 
5 Termagants (the shooty ones)
16 genestealers w/ rending claws assorted bio weapons etc...
2 Broodlords (one is metal, and the other is from Space Hull and looks awesome!!)
2 Ripper Swarms

Space Marines/40K

Kayvaan Shrike 
Primaris Psyker
6 Rough Riders BNIB
Terminators and librarian from Space Hulk (except Sgt's)

O&G's:

20 or so NG archers w/ FC
30 or NG with FC 
2 Fanatics
1 Doom Diver
10-20 Spider riders

I would like to trade these, and what I am looking for is pretty much anything to with Space 
Marines, more specifically: Bikers, Command squad, drop pod, predators, assault 
Marines,Tactical Marines, Stormtalon's etc, well anythign that would be of use to White Scars  and or anythign related to Blood Angels as they will be 'Allies' for my White Scars 

Thanks for looking, and if you see something you like, let me know


----------

